# Get your physical!



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

HEY YOU AT THE COMPUTER

When was the last time you had a physical? I just had one and discovered a few bad things that could have killed me in the long run. But, now the docs have me on the right track and under control!


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*+1*

I had one last September and plan to have another one this September. I hadn't had one in over a decade. My BP was a bit high, not high enough for drugs but something to pay attention to and learn I needed to walk more. Since my triglycerides and chloresterol (sp?) numbers were in the normal range I wasn't advised to change my diet.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

You're very right! As a volunteer fireman I get free physical every year. Last year a friend of mine found out he had a lung tumor and he had surgery to remove it! He had no symptoms and if it went undiscovered for much longer could have been fatal!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I get one for work every year because I'm a licensed asbestos worker.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

I forgot about the physical I had when I started with my current employer 6 1/2 years ago, the last one before that was in 2000 when I got my CDL.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*You can get*

I heard you can get a free prostrate exame and a hernia exam at the Airport now !


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I got a good going over when I broke my leg, no problems here, just a broken leg.:gaah: lol


----------

